# Sassy Fashion Chihuahua Cup ^^



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

a new Chihuahua design available :]




























:toothy8:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw this is cute! I love your designs, what's your etsy shop again?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

These are so cool! Can you get different shaped mugs?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw this is cute! I love your designs, what's your etsy shop again?


Thanks! I'll message u it 



Chiluv04 said:


> These are so cool! Can you get different shaped mugs?


Thankie. Unfortunately this is the only shape lol.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Was KC your inspiration for the face of the chihuahua? If so...how cool!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Was KC your inspiration for the face of the chihuahua? If so...how cool!


Looks like her right? Lol. The bf designs them so I'm not sure &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> Looks like her right? Lol. The bf designs them so I'm not sure &#55357;&#56833;



Looks just like her. Very beautiful ❤


----------

